# Please help with car flashers



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you checked your bulbs?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

HouseHelper may have the ticket. On my truck, if one bulb is out...the blinker relay goes nuts until you get it fixed...kinda cool really, that way you know one has blown out.


----------



## RiceCakes (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, I bypassed the relay, so that when I switch on the signal, either side stays on. So the lights work. And its a 97, so when one goes out, the rest still work. Ive searched everywhere for how to test a relay, if anyone has info on how to test one, I would appreciate it. I cant figure out what else it would be


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

You should actually pull the bulbs out and check for corrosion in the socket. That would cause the relay behavior you describe. Or it could be a bad relay.


----------



## RiceCakes (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok thanks, I will check the bulbs.


----------

